# Greetings from Colombia, Dear Brethren



## M8925 (Aug 5, 2020)

Receive cordial greetings, Dear Brethren.

I am Colombian, Brother initiated in the East of Bogotá DC.

I hope to participate actively in this Forum, also to contribute interesting topics.

I send you a Triple Brotherly Hug and greetings.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

M8925 said:


> Receive cordial greetings, Dear Brethren.
> 
> I am Colombian, Brother initiated in the East of Bogotá DC.
> 
> ...


Hello Brother !

English speaking Freemasons will seem very different in their approach.
How long before since you were Initiated ?
COVID-19 aside, when would you expect to become a FC and then a Master Mason >


----------



## M8925 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Hello Brother !
> 
> English speaking Freemasons will seem very different in their approach.
> How long before since you were Initiated ?
> COVID-19 aside, when would you expect to become a FC and then a Master Mason >



Hello, Brother.

I was Initiated, beginning this year, and I hope be FC, in few Months, but the COVID 19 has difficult all.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

M8925 said:


> Hello, Brother.
> 
> I was Initiated, beginning this year, and I hope be FC, in few Months, but the COVID 19 has difficult all.
> 
> ...


I thought the had a year between each degree in Columbia.

Anyway, welcome.. I always love the "triple hugs" from my Spanish speaking Brethren )))


----------



## M8925 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bloke said:


> I thought the had a year between each degree in Columbia.
> 
> Anyway, welcome.. I always love the "triple hugs" from my Spanish speaking Brethren )))



Yeah Brother, on average it is a year, but I wrote "few months" because time has passed quickly and the year will already end.

Other factors besides a minimum time, are the Works or Plates, and the attendance to the meetings. In my Lodge, we meet once upon week, but the situation of COVID19 has prevented it for the moment.

Triple Hugs, Dear Brother.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

M8925 said:


> Yeah Brother, on average it is a year, but I wrote "few months" because time has passed quickly and the year will already end.
> 
> Other factors besides a minimum time, are the Works or Plates, and the attendance to the meetings. In my Lodge, we meet once upon week, but the situation of COVID19 has prevented it for the moment.
> 
> ...


We meet once a month here


----------



## Center (Sep 22, 2020)

greetings


----------



## M8925 (Sep 27, 2020)

Center said:


> greetings



Greetings... 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

